# Intake RTA



## SarChasm (31/8/18)

Hi there

Any vendor in Cape Town currently have stock of the Intake RTA please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SarChasm (3/9/18)

Sorted.
Shot to Vape Cartel for prompt shipping and the bubble wrap skills, @KieranD.

Can't wait to get home and mess with it.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

